# Well I did it... ordered a 5.2 Pro...



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I went to my LBS today. Road a Specialized Tarmac and didn't much care for it. It was definately worlds above my current bike (steel frame) but the riding position wasn't quite comfortable. Road the Madone 6.5 and loved everything about it. I know I will absolutely love the 5.2 so I put down a very large deposit and am now a very excited and nervous man.

:thumbsup:


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Congrats and you're getting a great bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on your 'soon to be' new ride! Nothing to be nervous about, you're getting one of the best bikes out there - at any price. Besides, it sounds like it's the right bike for you and that's all that really matters. :thumbsup:


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks! I am more nervous about the payments and when they happen because my credit card limit is too low to put the whole bike on it at once and the LBS doesn't accept checks.

I just got back from a ride on my steel bike... oh man it feels so heavy and so sluggish compared to the carbon bikes!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> Thanks! I am more nervous about the payments and when they happen because my credit card limit is too low to put the whole bike on it at once and the LBS doesn't accept checks.
> 
> I just got back from a ride on my steel bike... oh man it feels so heavy and so sluggish compared to the carbon bikes!


I've ridden steel since the mid 80's, so going to full CF this time around was a big decision for me. IMO CF is more ride-tuneable than steel, but I still plan on keep a steel bike around, mostly for sentimental reasons (and to have a spare).


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Likewise, the steel bike will become the bike to take to school and to the train station.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Great bike, im hoping to get one in the near future too.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats, you're going to love it. Its an incredible bike, really does everything very well. Enjoy it! Make sure you post some real life riding reviews after you've spent some time on it.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> Thanks! I am more nervous about the payments and when they happen because my credit card limit is too low to put the whole bike on it at once and the LBS doesn't accept checks.
> 
> I just got back from a ride on my steel bike... oh man it feels so heavy and so sluggish compared to the carbon bikes!


I'm pretty sure Trek has a plan where you can finance up to $2,000 interest free for a year with no payments.

Congrats


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, I paid the rest of it off today, saw it and bought pedals. Couldn't take it home though. Grrrr. Couldn't get shoes to fit me. I am a 46.5 in Specialized shoes and they don't make them in the model I want so I am going to go with the S-Works. I tried the Comp Road shoes but I could feel the lack of stiffness so I decided to go up rather than down from the Pro Road.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> Well, I paid the rest of it off today, saw it and bought pedals. Couldn't take it home though. Grrrr. Couldn't get shoes to fit me. I am a 46.5 in Specialized shoes and they don't make them in the model I want so I am going to go with the S-Works. I tried the Comp Road shoes but I could feel the lack of stiffness so I decided to go up rather than down from the Pro Road.


What? Couldn't take it home? Not even to look at it and fondle it after putting all that money on it? That would really suck... 

How will you be able to stand it?


dave


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

dave_gt said:


> What? Couldn't take it home? Not even to look at it and fondle it after putting all that money on it? That would really suck...
> 
> How will you be able to stand it?
> 
> ...


ahahahaha

I guess I could have taken it home, but no point. They are going to put on the pedals/cages for thursday. Won't be too bad of a wait. I have been waiting 4 years already.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

<insert gigantic grin>

Got it last night, just got back from my first ride. Almost fell off once because I lean to one side naturally but am clipping out of the other side naturally which made for an awkward stop. Other than that, clipping in and out is easy and the ride is simply amazing.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Awesome!!! I love the colors of the blue 5.2.

EDIT: You'll love the shimano pedals (You can't corner as aggressively as you can with the speedplays, but it saves your shoes from scraping pavement). Hope you got the yellow cleats. The cleats wear well too even with a bit of walking around.

Now, about those reflectors and spoke disc............

zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Gorgeous, I love the Pro colors too... Now you have to take off the front and real reflectors in the wheels, take off the plastic disc between the cassette and the spokes and take off all the warning lables and size label. Then you will look like a seasoned rider even if you are only a newbie. Its beautiful, use it well.

Also, ask your Trek dealer to swap out the old silver seat clamp and replace it with the updated seat cap with the black clamp. There's really no functional difference, they both work well, but might as well have the most recent updated cap and clamp. There shouldn't be any charge to do it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> Awesome!!! I love the colors of the blue 5.2.
> 
> EDIT: You'll love the shimano pedals (You can't corner as aggressively as you can with the speedplays, but it saves your shoes from scraping pavement). Hope you got the yellow cleats. The cleats wear well too even with a bit of walking around.
> 
> ...


+1 on the Shimano pedals, +2 on the reflectors and spoke disc... gotta go! :thumbsup:


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

What size frame? Looks like you have the taller seat mast as well?
How tall are you?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I am 6' 2", ~33.5" inseam, 58cm.

I do have to take all the stickers and whatnot off, just too lazy and excited right now. 


I love the Shimano pedals already, but am really loving the Spec. S-Works shoes. So light and so easy to adjust on the bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> I love the Shimano pedals already, but am really loving the Spec. S-Works shoes. So light and so easy to adjust on the bike.


Same set up as me, 'cept I have the low buck Elites. But even at $115, the soles are rigid and overall the shoes are comfortable.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

jsedlak (BTW, nice website - you must do that for a living), ask 08Madone about the seat mast clamps. < blah, blah, blah >You have an older style one and may want to talk to your LBS about replacing it. I don't know if it was a recall thing or not, but the silver clamp ≠ good, the black clamp = good.< /blah, blah, blah >

zac

NEVER MIND  how the heck do you delete a post?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

zac said:


> jsedlak (BTW, nice website - you must do that for a living), ask 08Madone about the seat mast clamps. You have an older style one and may want to talk to your LBS about replacing it. I don't know if it was a recall thing or not, but the silver clamp ≠ good, the black clamp = good.
> 
> zac
> 
> NEVER MIND  how the heck do you delete a post?


Zac -

Was not a recall, just a redesign during the production run. Either one works fine if torqued to factory specs. The reason for the redesign according to Trek, was that the outer diameter of the silver clamp was such that some riders inner thighs would rub it. The black clamp is more streamlined to avoid this and clamps slightly different around the seat mast. As I have said in other posts, Trek swapped mine out for the newer version without any questions or cost to myself. My original silver clamp worked fine and so does my newer black clamp.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Zac -
> 
> Was not a recall, just a redesign during the production run. Either one works fine if torqued to factory specs. The reason for the redesign according to Trek, was that the outer diameter of the silver clamp was such that some riders inner thighs would rub it. The black clamp is more streamlined to avoid this and clamps slightly different around the seat mast. As I have said in other posts, Trek swapped mine out for the newer version without any questions or cost to myself. My original silver clamp worked fine and so does my newer black clamp.


Didn't know that. For some reason I thought they were slipping, or cracking, but I did know that you had the info on it.

I am going for a ride, good day gentlemen
zac


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

zac said:


> jsedlak (BTW, nice website - you must do that for a living), ask 08Madone about the seat mast clamps. You have an older style one and may want to talk to your LBS about replacing it. I don't know if it was a recall thing or not, but the silver clamp ≠ good, the black clamp = good.
> 
> zac
> 
> NEVER MIND  how the heck do you delete a post?


Will ask them about the clamp. Thanks for the compliments on the website, I don't do it for a living (still in college) but have done it for money a few times before. I am part programmer, part designer. I love messing about in photoshop, and since I can program (and create sites), I can easily turn them into site designs.



PJ352 said:


> Same set up as me, 'cept I have the low buck Elites. But even at $115, the soles are rigid and overall the shoes are comfortable.


I tried some of the cheaper shoes on but didn't like the less rigidity. On my steel bike, I lost a lot of energy in the pedal-crank-bearing area and with this bike I wanted to get rid of as much friction and inefficiency down there as possible so the only thing left to suck was my body.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have the original silver seat clamp on my 2008 5.2. I prefer the look of the original clamp over the updated black one, but I also do not have a "thigh rub" issue with the original clamp.


----------

